#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Αυθαίρετα >  > > >  >  > N.4014/11: Ανάκληση αδείας

## janna

Ξερει κανεις αν υπαγεται στη ρυθμιση τουΝ4011 τμημα οικοδομης για το οποιο εχει γινει ανακληση αδειας με υπαιτιοτητα του ιδιοκτητη λογο ψευδων στοιχειων .

----------


## Xάρης

Η ανάκληση της άδειας έχει να κάνει μόνο με το εάν θα θεωρήσεις ότι υπάρχει οικοδομική άδεια ή όχι οπότε συμπληρώνεις το αντίστοιχο κουτάκι στο φύλλο καταγραφής.

Το αν κάποιο κτίσμα εντάσσεται ή όχι στον Ν.4014/11 εξαρτάται απ' άλλα πράγματα.
Δες στο άρθρο 23 ποιες περιπτώσεις καλύπτονται και ποιες όχι.

----------

